# Lakers 2012-2013 Schedule Released



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> EL SEGUNDO – Opening night is Oct. 30 against the Dallas Mavericks, whose Dirk Nowitzki is losing all the championship hope that longtime pal Steve Nash now suddenly can revel in with the Lakers.
> 
> Christmas is at Staples Center against the other big-money-market marquee team, the New York Knicks.
> 
> ...


http://www.ocregister.com/articles/jamison-365517-lakers-nash.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers vs. Mavericks on Opening Night; vs. Knicks on Christmas Day*

Lakers play @ Portland on Halloween Night. Steve Nash returns to Phoenix on January 30th (ESPN).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers vs. Mavericks on Opening Night; vs. Knicks on Christmas Day*

We have 16 back-to-backs this season. Not bad considering we had 18 in the lockout-shortened season (one of which was a back-to-back-to-back).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers vs. Mavericks on Opening Night; vs. Knicks on Christmas Day*

12 of our first 17 games are at home. Can't screw that up.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers vs. Mavericks on Opening Night; vs. Knicks on Christmas Day*

I think the Knicks on Christmas is dumb. Should have been the Clippers.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

At least we'll finally win on Christmas.

We'll also win on New Year's, Valentine's Day and St. Patty's Day. Halloween is @ Portland, so that's kind of a loss by default.

Our "long" roadtrip this year isn't that long and not as torturous as year's past, although we do play Miami, Boston and Brooklyn...
@ PHX
@ MIN
@ DET
@ BRK
@ BOS
@ CHA
@ MIA


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Isn't Shaq also getting his jersey retired this season? Anyone know when that is?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> Isn't Shaq also getting his jersey retired this season? Anyone know when that is?





> A specific date will not be planned until the NBA releases the 2012-13 schedule this summer.
> http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...tire-shaquille-oneal-no-34-jersey-next-season


...


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

it's a pretty sweet flop for us


----------

